
Why America’s post office should be privatised - edward
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21740731-europe-far-ahead-when-it-comes-liberalising-postal-markets-why-americas-post-office-should
======
ddingus
No.

The Post Office is an exemplary example of public works in action. It is
entirely self funded, is in the Constitution and must be run by the Federal
Government.

There are extremely good reasons for all those things.

Economic liberalism isn't necessarily in the public interest. Had the Post
Office not been deliberately mismanaged and hobbled with insane pre pay
requirements, no one of these arguments would hold water.

